
We had our logo stolen, so we're letting the world know - velmu
http://www.netgenlabs.com/Blog/We-had-our-logo-stolen-so-we-re-letting-the-world-know
======
pedalpete
I think you're making a big deal out of nothing, and I'm surprised Twitter,
SlideShare, LinkedIn, DailyMotion took down the 'offending' logo.

You freely admit you have an unoriginal name. You have an unoriginal logo as
well, and it isn't trademarked or copymarked or whatever it should be.

You also don't have a company or product that is likely to get confused for
the company that stole your logo.

IANAL, but I suspect had you found the need to take this to court, you would
have lost.

------
LordWinstanley
I can see why you'd be annoyed. It's such an imaginative logo.

